# Taping drywall and flush metal beam. Crack concerns?



## mhudson1348 (10 mo ago)

I have a client that done a wall removal and installed the steel beam flush with the drywall. Drywall and steel beam are leveled with a 1/8 gap on each side. I understand drywall and steel have different expansion rates and concerned if I embed fibafuse on the joint, it might crack overtime. 

A contractor recommends fibafuse with quickset (with Trim-Tex Drywall Mud-Max Compound Additive Powder added), and then finishing it like a butt joint. 

Does anyone have any experience with an install like this?


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

It will crack, steel has no flex.

I would install a flex sealant/glue in that 1/8 transition, then hope for the best with a sheet of mesh covering entire beam/joint. If beam is 8", use 20" wide mesh.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

mhudson1348 said:


> I have a client that done a wall removal and installed the steel beam flush with the drywall. Drywall and steel beam are leveled with a 1/8 gap on each side. I understand drywall and steel have different expansion rates and concerned if I embed fibafuse on the joint, it might crack overtime.
> 
> A contractor recommends fibafuse with quickset (with Trim-Tex Drywall Mud-Max Compound Additive Powder added), and then finishing it like a butt joint.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with an install like this?


Can you shim wall so drywall floats over steel, a little bit of effort to avoid call backs.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Tonydif said:


> It will crack, steel has no flex.
> 
> I would install a flex sealant/glue in that 1/8 transition, then hope for the best with a sheet of mesh covering entire beam/joint. If beam is 8", use 20" wide mesh.





mhudson1348 said:


> I have a client that done a wall removal and installed the steel beam flush with the drywall. Drywall and steel beam are leveled with a 1/8 gap on each side. I understand drywall and steel have different expansion rates and concerned if I embed fibafuse on the joint, it might crack overtime.
> 
> A contractor recommends fibafuse with quickset (with Trim-Tex Drywall Mud-Max Compound Additive Powder added), and then finishing it like a butt joint.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with an install like this?


Sorry i misread ur question, what about sheeting over old wall with another layer?


----------

